# Bike-Marathon im Schwalm-Eder Kreis??



## Marcus68 (29. August 2006)

Hat jemand infos,ob es im schwalm-eder kreis oder umgebung deises jahr noch ein bike-marathon stattfindet??    Hab dieses jahr einen gefahren (Knüllwald) und blut geleckt. Oder kann mir jemand sagen welche marathons in unserer umgebung stattfinden fürs nächste jahr?                                                                                                                                                                                                                      für eure infos schon mal danke


----------



## daniel77 (29. August 2006)

Bilstein Bike Marathon in Großalmerode (24.6.) www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de)

"rund um Zierenberg" (20.8) www.hernolds-radseiten.de

Besonders der Bilstein Marathon ist zu empfehlen, super Orga und tolle Strecke, Zierenberg ist ok. Der letzte noch zu fahrende Marathon innerhalb on 200km ist der in Bad Pyrmont am 2.9.2006 (http://www.briese-at-sports.de/index.html), Teilnehmerzahl ist aber beschränkt, angeblich nur noch 19 Plätze frei.

Ansonsten schau mal auf www.mountainbike-marathon.de dort findest Du eine Übersicht aller Marathons.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. August 2006)

...und nicht zu vergessen der kellerwald-bikemarathon in gilserberg!

infos hier: www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de

...und hier: http://bike-bsa.de/3.html


----------



## Der_Peter (31. Oktober 2006)

Den Allersheimer Mountainbikecup nicht vergessen:
http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/


----------

